# Candle Question



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I have made 6 soy candles. I burned one to test it before I gave/sold it to anyone. Then I gave three away for testing/advertising. 

I noticed a couple days ago that the two that I kept had started to get a little white around the edges. Now it is getting a little darker, but is still white and not as pretty as I would like them to be when I sell them.

Does anyone know what I did wrong? Or where I might go to get answers?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the world of candle making. I don't have enough experience to help much but I can certainly commiserate. As much as I think I prefer all soy the things it does makes me want to go to the blends. Maybe try the candletech forum? 

Kalne


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes - go to candletech. They are craftserver now. Some of those chandlers over there will chew you up and spit you out when you are a newbie...but most of them are nice.

To me soy candles is so much harder than soap and bath and body. the testing for the right wax, FO, wick, container for every new fragrance or container is too much for me!

Good luck!


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, thank you for reminding me about them. I went over and from what i have read that is normal. Now, I need to read if there is more to do to the candles so they won't do that or just realize it will always happen. I have to admit that I kind of like it on my pinkish/reddish candles, but I am not to sure how it would look on my purple or green candle.  

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot will say that yes, you just need to embrace those things about soy if you want to stick with 100% soy. But I have seen candles marketed as all soy that do not seem to have those issues. So....are they really ALL soy or are there some techniques we just haven't figured out yet? It's so maddening to make a candle that apparently looks perfect only to find later it has 'cosmetic issues'.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

From what I have read if I pour it at 100 degrees instead of the 135 that I was pouring it at will be better. Also, people say that the add bees wax and that it red is worse at frosting then the others. 

So I'll shall wait and test my other colors to see if that is the case. Because when I did the first test it didn't rost and it was a pink. (Just, one or two drops of red.) The second batch was really red (8-9 drops of red) and that is the one that frosted. and I saw two places where they said the redder it is the more it will frost. 

I am also thinking of not dying my candles. That should help with the frosting as well. :lol


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I just tried to register on this site (unsuccessfully) You have to have someone refer you to the forum. 

Invalid Referrer Specified was the reason.

Any suggestions?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Register on what site?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

"Yes - go to candletech. They are craftserver now. Some of those chandlers over there will chew you up and spit you out when you are a newbie...but most of them are nice."


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep you need to make candles for a year before you ever ever ever think of selling  LOL! :rofl


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, I hate candles but I make them. All soy. I got good info from the craftserver site but have never been able to post either. That's ok. I can usually find answers in the archives. i don't get to participate here as much as I want so it's no biggy.

Never pour till 100 degrees. I finally got that thru my head. It makes a difference. What wax are you using? I just bought some Ecosoya CB 135. It's behaving very well so far. I have a tester burning right now. The tops are smooth. The wick seems right. Wicks are the hardest part.

Good luck. Sometimes they are so difficult but they do sell, expecially in the fall & winter.

Jenny


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am thinking about sets for christmas gifts. 

cb135 and what wick to use?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm using a 6 oz tin with a #2 Simple Soy wick. I have tried a doz wicks & this one works the best. Got them from WSP. I have some very nice glass holders that came from Dollar Tree but have had a devil of a time getting them wicked correctly. I've bought wicks from Peaks, WSP & CS. Makes me crazy. Everything factors in. The container, the wax, the fragrance, the alignment of the stars (well, maybe not that last one but seems like it).


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I love tins so I would like to use tins.
I will look for the soy wicks.


----------

